# Josh Boone Works Out For The Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Josh Boone hopes he's proved he has what it takes to make it in the NBA and at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> The UConn center-forward was one of a handful of players who practiced for Coach Larry Brown and the New York Knicks at a pre-draft player workout Tuesday.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.courant.com/sports/hc-boone-knicks,0,519887,print.story?coll=hc-headlines-sports


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

damn i called it... boone and brown... were two players i said were larry brown type... i really hope we dont do anything stupid.. in regards to larry.. id still like to have him as coach.. and get rid of some of the baggage we have and build the team how ever he chooses...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Boone is another guy I have tagged as a bust.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont like boone...........but i like shannon


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I LOVE SHANNON

I have been hyping this kid for a WHILE on these boards. Shannon and Rondo are the two men I want.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't really like Shannon Brown.

He doesn't have a true position, he's a combo guard (sound familiar?).

He's not a good passer, nor a good shooter, and not a great defender. He's a great finisher, but what does he give us that Rajon Rondo wouldn't? Or Mardy Collins?

Shouldn't we be taking guys who can develop into not only great players, but great leaders as well?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What the eff. I hate short shooting guards.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I see Shan as a good combo guard. Rajon is the one I like the most BUT don't take a Hilton Armstrong or Boone over a Brown.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Boone hasn't impressed me during his UConn career. He's really thin and never really seemed tough, especially on defense. Shannon Brown's interesting though.


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

gimme shannon brown and rajon rondo.. and ill be estatic with our draft... those guys are both... very very good defensive players...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Don't you guys have David Lee?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes we have David Lee 

I say with 20 overall we take Shawne Williams from Memphis. We need a SF and Q is not a SF cuz Larry Brown says so. with the 29 we take a PG. Probably Kyle Lowry or Dee Brown. This is before trades. If we trade Marbury to Minnesota in a package deal to get the #6 overall than things will change but this is the draft before doing any trades. Next Year if they switch picks i think we'll be around anywhere from 15-20. We should take Roy Hibbert. The last C we took out of Georgetown was terrible. So hopefully this kid will be just like him. Or atleat something close. after this years draft, after taking Williams and Lowry/D.Brown do anything to try and get rid of...
Starbury-even though I like him he cant win and we cant build a team around a guy who cant win
Franchise- I like him also but he's just not the same guy he was when he was on the Rockets before they changed their jerseys.
Malik Rose-doesnt do anything good just takes up minutes from Frye and Lee.
Mo Taylor-same as malik though hes more talented and can score more but still is suckin up those minutes.
Jerome James-I like him but he never plays because he fouls too much but i think if he could get better at conditioning and staying outta foul trouble hed be OK.
Jalen Rose-trade him later in the year to get a pick cuz hes an expiring contract.

Resign Jackie Butler and Qyntel Woods if you cant then just let them go. they did good while they were here.

assuming we didnt resign them this is our lineup.

Curry
Frye/Lee
Richardson/Williams
Crawford
Robinson/Brown

those are the players that i would want to use. we could sign a 2 guard with the MLE and have 9 players. we would have other players to getting from the trades but i think either marbury or francis will still be there to run the point. hopefully francis cuz atleast he showed he could somewhat make it to the playoffs. marbs only did when he took over for the knicks after being traded from Phoenix. 

thats all i had to say


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

rebuiltknicks said:


> gimme shannon brown and rajon rondo.. and ill be estatic with our draft... those guys are both... very very good defensive players...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I've been saying this for a while now.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

it seems like everyone in this draft could be a bust!


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I've been saying this for a while now.


Why do you want another undersized combo guard that has no range? We have 3 already, and we have Crawford, who is an undersized combo guard WITH range.

I can understand Rondo, because he's something we don't have, a defensive minded player. He can penetrade and dish, but if he's dishing to Shannon Brown what is he gonna do?

I'd rather see the Knicks pick up Maurice Ager, because Ager has a mid-to-deep game that can be utilized with the Knicks current assets. Let's face it, the Knicks aren't going to play defense anyway, and having Shannon Brown covering the Kobe Bryant/Dwyane Wade/Manu Ginobili's of the league isn't going to change that.

I'd rather see the Knicks take a bigger risk in this draft. A guy like Marquihos could be a great steal for the Knicks, he's a terrific offensive player, and a decent rebounder from the wing, with size to disrupt passing lanes. Saer Sene could get a look, I'd LOVE if they got Shawne Williams. 

I just don't like Shannon Brown as a prospect, I guess.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I can't see Saer Sene becoming that great. I'd love to obviously get rid of one of steph or franchise to get those two pgs but I think it would be well worth it.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I can't see Saer Sene becoming that great. I'd love to obviously get rid of one of steph or franchise to get those two pgs but I think it would be well worth it.


I don't picture him becoming great, either. But the Knicks wouldn't be passing up any great players to get him. Why not take a shot at a project if he's still hanging around?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

matt! said:


> I don't picture him becoming great, either. But the Knicks wouldn't be passing up any great players to get him. Why not take a shot at a project if he's still hanging around?


Slavko Vranes.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

matt! said:


> Why do you want another undersized combo guard that has no range? We have 3 already, and we have Crawford, who is an undersized combo guard WITH range.


Crawford is an undersized combo guard? Crawford is first and foremost a shooting guard and at 6'5," that's big enough for me, unless if they're named Dwayne Wade that is. Overall, I despise drafting small *** shooting guards who do not have a true position, I'm so sick of it. I say we trade Jalen for Minnie's first rounder this year and next, we pick a big man with that pick. We draft Mardy Collins with our 20th pick and pick Shawne Williams/ Maurice Ager/ or a shooting guard with decent size that you guys like.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Crawford is an undersized combo guard? Crawford is first and foremost a shooting guard and at 6'5," that's big enough for me, unless if they're named Dwayne Wade that is. Overall, I despise drafting small *** shooting guards who do not have a true position, I'm so sick of it. I say we trade Jalen for Minnie's first rounder this year and next, we pick a big man with that pick. We draft Mardy Collins with our 20th pick and pick Shawne Williams/ Maurice Ager/ or a shooting guard with decent size that you guys like.


He has height, but he's not big still. He's a scrawny guy. He lacks the size to guard shooting guards effectively.

And do you really think Minny would trade not one, but TWO first rounders for Jalen Rose? I swear, every trade I see on this board is a damn pipe dream.

Why would Minnesota trade a #6 pick and a top 10 pick in the deepest draft in recent history for a 33-year old chucker? Cap relief? You try to get cap relief to rebuild, so trading away their two draft picks would be counterproductive for that.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Slavko Vranes.


Not that big of a project. I sorta meant someone who knew what a basketball looked like already. 

EDIT: Not to mention, Sene has been impressing EVERYONE who has seen him. Vranes impressed nobody, he was just big.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Vranes was baaaaaaaaad. I never want to hear (or read) that name again!


----------

